# Remicade Infusions 96415



## 4thecowboys.ds@gmail.com (Dec 19, 2017)

There is some confusion in our office regarding the use of 96415 for additional time on Remicade infusions. If a patient has a 90 minute infusion, would both 96413 and 96415 be billed, or just 96413? According to the CPT book, it looks like 96415 should only be used if the infusion was greater than 30 minutes beyond the first hour. Please help!!


----------



## kdominick9373@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2018)

If a patient had a 90 minute infusion it would be billed only with 96413.  

In order to bill for both 96413 & 96415 the infusion would have to be for at least 91 minutes (96413 for the first 60 minutes, 96415 for the additional 31 minutes).


----------



## 4thecowboys.ds@gmail.com (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you for reassuring me. This is how I have been coding but wanted to be sure.


----------

